# Alpha Supply Co. - my review



## saulnier31 (Jun 30, 2008)

I didn't see a rating or company feedback section so I'll post it here.

I have one word for Alpha Supply Company. Awsome. I recently purchased a dye sublimation package from them. I initially called them to see what would work best for me and they guided me right through the process. The shipping was pretty quick, to Canada. The instructions that they supplied in the package were extremely detailed so I had no problem hooking it up or printing my first transfer. I just want to thank Jack, Roy and the gang at Alpha Supply Company.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Which package did you go with and what was the total cost.

Post some pictures of your garments.


----------



## saulnier31 (Jun 30, 2008)

I mainly bought a dye sub for substrate (Plastic/Aluminum) instead of t-shirts. I basically got a starter kit because of the money issue. But I got the C88 package with bulk ink system. Also chose the MAXX 11"X15" heat press. The total cost was about $1500 and that included the shipping to East Coast Canada.
I've only had minimal time to play with it but I am very impressed with it so far.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Adam, thanks for taking the time to come back and share your experience. 

The folks at Alpha are definitely top notch (and knowledgeable)!


----------



## mrblfx (Feb 18, 2009)

I would have to agree with Adam i have done business
with them and bought my epson 1400 and ink system
from them and they were great.... helpful and knowlegeable

Just my thoughts 

Jim


----------



## hippiemoose (Dec 28, 2013)

STAY CLEAR OF THIS COMPANY. EMAILED MANY TIMES BY CO-WORKERS AND FAMILY ONLY TO RECEIVE A MESSAGE BACK THAT SAID "BUZZ OFF" on DEC 27th 2013. THERE ARE MANY COMPANIES OUT THERE WHO VALUE THEIR CUSTOMERS. I GUESS UNLIKE ALPHA SUPPLY!!


----------



## bogiesbad (Nov 15, 2013)

hippiemoose said:


> STAY CLEAR OF THIS COMPANY. EMAILED MANY TIMES BY CO-WORKERS AND FAMILY ONLY TO RECEIVE A MESSAGE BACK THAT SAID "BUZZ OFF" on DEC 27th 2013. THERE ARE MANY COMPANIES OUT THERE WHO VALUE THEIR CUSTOMERS. I GUESS UNLIKE ALPHA SUPPLY!!


Not nice to yell in your FIRST POST! 
Welcome!


----------



## hippiemoose (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you however I did not realize the cap lock was on and I was not yelling, Just wanted to make others aware of a response from a company that I have seen on here. I do not type in all capitals at my age...


----------



## hippiemoose (Dec 28, 2013)

.. PLEASE disregard my earlier post. Spoke with John today after speaking with Hix Corp and them giving them a glowing recommendation. John was friendly courteous and pleasant to speak with and I appreciate all the help that he gave me over the phone to get the item that I need. Buy from them with confidence as they are about their customers!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

hippiemoose said:


> .. PLEASE disregard my earlier post. Spoke with John today after speaking with Hix Corp and them giving them a glowing recommendation. John was friendly courteous and pleasant to speak with and I appreciate all the help that he gave me over the phone to get the item that I need. Buy from them with confidence as they are about their customers!


Are you saying you were lying in your previous message?


----------



## hippiemoose (Dec 28, 2013)

Excuse me, how rude is that comment Rodney! That was most certainly uncalled for. You can call John and Alpha yourself. They explained to me what happened and why I received the response I did when I first wrote. There is no lying and I do not appreciate that comment. I also spoke of your site when speaking with John on the phone. It was a misunderstanding and the matter is settled between us. However, please do not state that my first post was a "lie" in any way. It still stands as what happened but there were circumstances behind why. As an Administrator I cannot believe you just posted a comment of that nature.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> However, please do not state that my first post was a "lie" in any way.


Sorry for the misunderstanding. I didn't state your post was a lie. I was asking a question.

I asked because you said:



> EMAILED MANY TIMES BY CO-WORKERS AND FAMILY ONLY TO RECEIVE A MESSAGE BACK THAT SAID "BUZZ OFF" on DEC 27th 2013


Then you said:



> PLEASE disregard my earlier post


You also asked me to delete your post.

So I wanted to know if your original post was a lie (did they actually NOT send you a message that said "buzz off"). Or did they actually say that, but you got a resolution you wanted, so you don't mind that they said that?

If your original post was just you ranting because you were upset and what you wrote wasn't true, then I'd be happy to delete it. 

If it was a true post explaining your experience, then it wouldn't make sense to delete a true statement of your experience just because you've cooled down. It's great that they made things right, but for people following along, it is helpful for them to see the full story: What went wrong and how they made it right.

I'm definitely not accusing you of lying. I just want to know what you mean by "disregard" 

*Edit:* Just read your other reply:



hippiemoose said:


> It still stands as what happened but there were circumstances behind why.


I'm glad you got the resolution you needed. 

I've only known Alpha Supply to be a stand up company, so your earlier message was surprising to me. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

hippiemoose said:


> STAY CLEAR OF THIS COMPANY. EMAILED MANY TIMES BY CO-WORKERS AND FAMILY ONLY TO RECEIVE A MESSAGE BACK THAT SAID "BUZZ OFF" on DEC 27th 2013. THERE ARE MANY COMPANIES OUT THERE WHO VALUE THEIR CUSTOMERS. I GUESS UNLIKE ALPHA SUPPLY!!


I can't let this pass without comment. It sounds like an angry rant that makes no sense. You gave no details about your transaction to justify your accusations, just vague negative remarks with no context or facts. Don't be so quick to trash companies because you can't deal with things calmly! It does nothing to benefit the members of this forum

I have dealt with Alpha several times in the past two months. We discussed heat presses, vinyl cutters, and ink jet transfers. John and Mary have been extremely helpful and spent time answering all my questions. I purchased a Geo Knight press based on John's recommendation, and it has been working out great. It's this type of personal service that builds a loyal customer base.


----------



## MastersCopy (Nov 4, 2011)

Thought I would jump in on this thread.
BIG THANKS to Roy at Alpha Supply!
I purchased an Ce6000-60 from them and had a bit of trouble importing files.
Roy was extremely patient over the phone, and with a simple bit of advice, I am now importing files like an insane monkey.
Thanks again Roy, Because of your courtesy I will purchase from your company again.
Ralph


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

And my two cents....just because.....been buying from Alpha for many years and never a problem....same with Coastal Business, Best Blanks, and Conde to be fair....all were, and still are outstanding to me, take your pick!


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

lmcawards said:


> And my two cents....just because.....been buying from Alpha for many years and never a problem....same with Coastal Business, Best Blanks, and Conde to be fair....all were, and still are outstanding to me, take your pick!


Two of those businesses also give a 5% discount to members of this forum, not just on supplies but on heat presses, cutters, etc.


----------



## burgertech (Aug 2, 2014)

I spoke with Roy for 20+ minutes about heat presses before I bought and he answered every single question with perfect accuracy. Alpha has been in the business for a looooooooong time, and there is a reason for that!

Do NOT hesitate to work with them!


----------

